# ipad



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Any LJ member using an ipad


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

Uhhhhh, - -

I guess I don't understand.

d


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Not I, but the daughter keeps bugging me to get her one. They look cool though.


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

I don't own one yet but have used it extensively. It's quite fabulous. I plan on installing one in our kitchen like this:


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

Using? I've got one. I got it to develop software for, I'm not sure what I'd use it for other than that.

Every time I pick it up for web browsing, I use it for less than 20 minutes before I go get a laptop, either so I can type into it, or so I can view something with Flash.

For coffee table books it's awesome (Budget the extra $15 for "The Elements" when you buy it), for reading novels or straight text I'll take a Kindle over it any day.

It doesn't really have enough storage to be a generic picture frame device, and I'm so afraid of the fragility of the glass screen that I'll pack my laptop for visits to relatives or acquaintances.

So mostly it sits on my desk for testing the software I'm working on, and I think a future version of it, or something like it, will be "the next big thing", but I'm not finding the use for it as it sits right now.


----------



## Mogebier (Feb 4, 2010)

I have a ipad Nano - an ipod Touch


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm not using an iPad, but I do use a uPad from time to time.


----------



## Bureaucrat (May 26, 2008)

ipad, you must mean ink pad. I use one of those on Sunday to stamp check for our church. LOL!

I don't feel the need to be more connected than I already am. Required to carry a blackberry for the office… that's enough.


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

The smaller you go with computers, it's harder to work on. It's kinda like a use and then throw it away when it breaks. You almost always have to go back to the manfacture, to get it fixed then they have you.


----------



## Xtreme90 (Aug 29, 2009)

iPhone and MacBook pro owner here! I Love apple products! Cutting edge technology!


----------



## Sailor (Jun 17, 2009)

I have an ipod touch and it's great, I use it whenever I'm going to be somewhere bored to browse the web and play games. I also use it for much more.

Like Dan Lyke said a future version will be the way to go and that's when I plan on getting one. You can't let technology get to far ahead of you or you will be lost in a few year as fast as things are going.


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

Yes. Like all Mac products, I love the iPad and use it all the time. 
The iPad even goes to the shop with me… great for a quick check in on LJs, email, YouTube, making calculations, paperless project plans, and more. Typing is not an issue with a bluetooth keyboard.

I also have a Kindle, and I read a lot, but found that I have been using the iPad for most of my reading as well. I especially like the iPad for reading in bed; no more messing with the book light for the Kindle.


----------



## WoodyWoodWrecker (Jul 1, 2009)

I am considering getting an iPad. My wife and 4 year old daughter both have an iPod touch. They love to play the games. My fear is that if I get one, I will never get to use it since it has a lot bigger screen. I would think that it would make gaming a lot better and I could never resist letting them use it.


----------



## Billp (Nov 25, 2006)

I use an Ipad did you know that you can't post projects using your I pad. My desk top just crashed so I can't upload my latest project. Rats


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

I've not seen much use in them. My wife wants one but I keep telling her that an iWood would be MUCH more useful.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

I have the iPad 2. It's just terrific!


----------



## Woodowl (Jul 15, 2011)

Sure. It is alright.

Sent from my IPad


----------



## RogerBean (Apr 25, 2010)

I have an iPad that I use in the shop all the time. However, I've not tried to upload a project from it, so have not encountered billp's issue. I normally use my MacBook Pro for uploading and photo work. Love the iPad though. BillP… have you checked with the Apple Store to see if there is a way to solve your problem? Just a thought. Seems odd you can't upload. But then, I'm hardly an expert.
Roger


----------



## pauljp (Jan 10, 2011)

I have an iPad 2 that I just bought a month ago, I use it everyday for minor things.
I needed it because my eyes simply couldn't see everything on the iPod Touch without a lot of scrolling.
I love it and have viewed projects on LJ with it.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

You can't compare a Kindle and an iPad when it comes to reading books. The kindle is specific for text reading. It has virtually no glare, weighs about the same as a paperback, and is easy to carry anywhere. It's what was intended to do.
It doesn't claim to do anymore than supply ebooks, but it does it better than any multifunctional apparatus out there.
I'm not knocking the ipad. I use only apple computers. (I have a MacBook Pro) If I ever really find a use for an ipad, I'll jump on it.
But I read a lot and the Kindle is my preferred reader.


----------



## Billp (Nov 25, 2006)

I just resolved my problem, bought a new laptop tonight..


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

2 iPads. On iPad 2 typing this. Use it all the time. You can post to the forum if you have the photos on your iPad


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

This is the reason I will NEVER own one of these things.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Mike,
George Orwell "hit the nail on the head" (Now Martin can't stop the thread, as my statement now pertains to woodworking). ;-)
Security camera's on every corner.
Full body scans at the airports.
iphones tracking where you're at.
Car rental companies with tracking devices in their vehicles to monitor all your driving violations.
Municipalities monitoring google "earth" to watch your property in case you violated "their" building codes.
etc., etc.
All in the name of "security" or "public safety".
Big Brother is watching.


----------



## rickf16 (Aug 5, 2008)

Not me…but my daughter is going to college in the fall. All freshman are required to have an Ipad2! Being that, it does qualify for financial aid. It will only cost 350.00. Not too bad and if she graduates, she get to keep it. It will be 4 years old of course.


----------



## SouthpawCA (Jul 19, 2009)

I see that this topic was first posted over a year ago and has been recently revived. I would/will love to use my iPad once magazines like Fine Woodworking, Wood, and others create digital versions that I can actually put on my iPad and read when I'm out someplace where there is no Wi-Fi (I refuse to pay the phone company any more money just to read a magazine). As for big brother - turn off the location service.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I have a bunch of technology including an iPad. Digital magazines are becoming more popular in Kindle and Nook formats. I have not seen any woodworking magazines yet but that may be the way to go. You can download free Kindle and Nook applications to your iPad and read content available for those readers.


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

I always wonder who is the ipad targeted to?

You can get an laptop around 400-500 range.

But ll would get one for jobsites and from receiving money using square.

Wait until the ipad 3 comes out.


----------



## gbrown4 (Jan 10, 2011)

I was given a Ipad for my B-day. It was the first generation and my mom's client upgraded so it was free. Very nice to use. I use it a lot for showing pictures of projects. Good apps and games. My kids love it. Holds music and movies. Great for traveling.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

iPads are great for surfing the web, listening to music, playing games, reading books. The form factor is much nicer than a laptop for these functions. I would say that if your doing actual application work such as writing documents, laptops are better.

Anyone tried the new HP Touchpad?


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Hard copy can last forever whereas digital is ripe for corruption. Being the pessimist that I am, consider this-

Instead of Amazon, B&N, etc. actually DELETING a controversial book, *they* just remotely download their own political *Update* that replaces "******************************" with "slave" (AKA Huckleberry Finn) *OR BETTER YET* deletes the entire history of a political party, a President, the Civil War, creates an altered Christian(or any other religion's) history, or maybe delete the fact that someone like Hitler ever existed?

And *THEY* updated all of YOUR digital books while you slept… Feel better yet?


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Whatever CAN happen eventually will.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

@ Southpaw - I finally signed up for Popular Woodworking once they announced a digital format. They email you a link to the downloadable PDF. I open and manage the monthly issues in iBooks. No WiFi needed. This is important to me because I Cheaped out with a iPad 1 with no 3G.

Scott


----------

